# [gelöst]mplayerplug-in

## Niniveh

Hallo

Ich bin gerade etwas überfordert, meine mangelnde Englischkenntnisse machen auch einiges aus.

Hoffentlich kann ich mein Problem so schildern, dass ihr mir helfen könnt.   :Embarassed: 

Ich habe ein 64Bit System.

Und wollte mplayerplug-in installieren, in der Hoffnung damit http://www.kraichgau.tv schauen zu können.

amd64codecs ist installiert.

Als use-flag gibt es das anscheinend nicht wie etwa win32codecs, damit ich es in der make.conf eintragen kann, sehe ich das richtig?

Ich gebe einfach die Konsolenmeldung bei der mplayerplug-in Installation hier an.

Hier gibst es nach der Installation einige Fehlermeldungen, die ich nicht begreife, wie ERROR: net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.50 failed.:

Ich nutze übrigens KDE und Firefox ist nicht installiert, was manche Meldungen unten erklärt.

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-headers-3.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdv-1.0.0-r2  USE="-debug -sdl -xv" 571 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.17-r1  USE="alsa -flac -sqlite" 804 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/twolame-0.3.12  472 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p27725-r1  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa arts cddb cdio cdparanoia cpudetection dts dv dvb dvd encode gif gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg libcaca mad mmx mmxext mp2 mp3 png quicktime radio real rtc sdl sse sse2 theora truetype unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 xscreensaver xv xvid -3dnow -3dnowext (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -bidi -bindist -bl -custom-cflags -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -dirac -directfb -doc -dxr3 -enca -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -jack -joystick -ladspa -lirc -live -lzo -md5sum -musepack -nas -nemesi -openal -opengl -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -rar -samba -schroedinger -speex -srt -ssse3 (-svga) -teletext -tga (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 8,170 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.50  USE="(multilib) nls -divx -firefox -gmedia -gtk -quicktime -realmedia -seamonkey -wmp -xulrunner" LINGUAS="de -cs -da -en_US -es -fr -hu -it -ja -ko -nb -nl -pl -pt_BR -ru -se -sk -tr -wa -zh_CN" 443 kB

Total: 6 packages (6 new), Size of downloads: 10,458 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

...

...

* Building 32-bit plugin

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-x --x-libraries=/usr/lib32/ --enable-x86_64 --disable-dvx --disable-gmp --disable-rm --disable-qt --disable-wmp --libdir=/usr/lib32 --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking for C++ compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C++ compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

configure: Determining mozilla/firefox packages to build against

checking for MOZPLUG... no

configure: WARNING: firefox-plugin not found

checking for MOZPLUG... no

configure: WARNING: seamonkey-plugin not found

checking for MOZPLUG... no

configure: WARNING: xulrunner-plugin not found

checking for MOZPLUG... no

configure: WARNING: iceape-plugin not found

configure: error: Unable to find mozilla or firefox development files

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.50/work/mplayerplug-in/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.50 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2618:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '--enable-x' '--x-libraries=/usr/lib32/' '--enable-x86_64' '--disable-dvx' '--disable-gmp' '--disable-rm'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  519:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.50/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.50/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p27725-r1:

 *

 * MPlayer's build system uses the LINGUAS variable for both

 * output messages and which man pages to build.  The first

 * language in the LINGUAS variable will be used to display

 * output messages.  See bug #228799.

 *

 * You've enabled the 'gtk' use flag which will build

 * GMPlayer, which is no longer actively developed upstream

 * and is not supported by Gentoo.  There are alternatives

 * for a GUI frontend: smplayer, gnome-mplayer and kmplayer.

 *

 * You've enabled the cpudetection flag.  This feature is

 * included mainly for people who want to use the same

 * binary on another system with a different CPU architecture.

 * MPlayer will already detect your CPU settings by default at

 * buildtime; this flag is used for runtime detection.

 * You won't need this turned on if you are only building

 * mplayer for this system.  Also, if your compile fails, try

 * disabling this use flag.

 * Messages for package net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.50:

 *

 * ERROR: net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.50 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2618:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '--enable-x' '--x-libraries=/usr/lib32/' '--enable-x86_64' '--disable-dvx' '--disable-gmp' '--disable-rm'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  519:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.50/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.50/temp/environment'.

 *

 * For playback controls, you must enable gtk support.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

Falls ihr noch eine Idee habt, was fehlt um http://www.kraichgau.tv schauen zu können, wäre ich auch dankbar.

Vielen Dank im vorraus

----------

## firefly

mplayerplug-in ist ein netscape/mozilla plugin. Damit es übersetzt werden kann, musst du entweder Firefox oder xulrunner installiert haben.

----------

## Niniveh

Danke firefly

Hmm?

Eigentlich wollte ich auf die Installation von gtk auf die Gnome basiert etc. verzichten. Und damit auch auf Firefox.

Aber mplayerplug-in würde vermutlich nur mit Firefox funktionieren, und nicht mit Opera den ich verwende?

Dann bleibt noch die Frage ob mein "Problem"  http://www.kraichgau.tv schauen zu können überhaup mit mplayerplug-in möglich wäre.

Ich habe echt wenig Ahnung von dem Zeug.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

ich habe gerade mal mit meiner ~amd64 Kiste die Webseite besucht und konnte die Streams anschauen. Getestet habe ich das mit folgenden zwei Plugins:

net-www/gnash-0.8.4

bzw.

net-www/netscape-flash-10.0.12.36-r1

Allerdings habe ich das jetzt auf die Schnelle nur mit firefox-3.0.3 und seamonkey-2.0a1pre (CVS build) getestet...

----------

## Niniveh

Aha Polynomial-C

net-www/netscape-flash-10.0.12.36-r1 ist bei mir auch installiert.

Dannhängt es wohl an der Zusammenarbeit mit Opera?

Und gnash ist maskiert. Da bin ich vorsichtig.

----------

## Polynomial-C

*args* vergiß das mit den flash-Plugins... 

ich habe gerade gesehen, daß ich noch das vlc-Plugin (vlc-0.9.4) installiert habe, das kann da auch reinfunken.

Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie man herausfinden kann, welches Plugin von einer Seite gerade verwendet wird?

----------

## firefly

jupp bei mir ist es mozplugger welches mplayer startet um auf der seite die videos abzuspielen

EDIT: habe gerade es mit opera probiert, bei mir spielt es auch die videos und zwar mit dem mplayer über den mozplugger (version 1.10.2) gestartet

----------

## firefly

 *Niniveh wrote:*   

> Danke firefly
> 
> Hmm?
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich auf die Installation von gtk auf die Gnome basiert etc. verzichten. Und damit auch auf Firefox.
> ...

 

du musst nicht firefox installieren, sondern es langt wenn du das xulrunner flag für mplayerplug-in setzt. xulrunner hat keine abhängigkeit zu gtk.

----------

## Niniveh

Danke firefly

Habe nun mplayerplug-in mit USE-Flag xulrunner installiert.

Scheinbar gab es nun keine Probleme.

Jedenfalls spielt Opera noch nicht www.Kraichgau.tv ab.

Ich nehme an, ein Systemneutart ist nicht notwendig. das mache ich dann morgen.

Und ob ich den mplayer von vorhin auch nocht mal wegen des neuen USE-Flag installieren muss? Jedenfalls wird für ihn kein neues USE-Flag angezeigt. Also muss ich nicht reinstallieren.

```
emerge -av mplayerplug-in

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/nspr-4.6.8  USE="ipv6 -debug" 1,283 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/nss-3.11.9  USE="-utils" 3,673 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.8.1.17  USE="ipv6 -debug -gnome -java -xinerama -xprint" 37,273 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.50  USE="(multilib) nls xulrunner -divx -firefox -gmedia -gtk -quicktime -realmedia -seamonkey -wmp" LINGUAS="de -cs -da -en_US -es -fr -hu -it -ja -ko -nb -nl -pl -pt_BR -ru -se -sk -tr -wa -zh_CN" 0 kB

Total: 4 packages (4 new), Size of downloads: 42,228 kB

...

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Messages for package net-libs/xulrunner-1.8.1.17:

 * Please remember to rebuild any packages that you have built

 * against xulrunner. Some packages might be broken by the upgrade; if this

 * is the case, please search at http://bugs.gentoo.org and open a new bug

 * if one does not exist.

 * Messages for package net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.50:

 * For playback controls, you must enable gtk support.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

----------

## firefly

wenn du about:plugins in die address-zeile eingibst siehst du eine liste von allen plugins, welche opera geladen hat.

Eventuell musst du noch den pfad, indem mplayerplug-in das browser plugin ablegt noch in opera einstellen.

----------

## Niniveh

Vielen Dank für deine Geduld firefly

Aber ich stehe ziemlich auf dem Schlauch   :Confused: 

Wo ist mplayer installiert? 

Hier eine unklare Ausgabe von which:

```
which mplayerplug-in

which: no mplayerplug-in in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)
```

Aber der in Opera angegebene Pfad stimmt offenbar schon: /usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/mplayerplug-in.so

screenshot: http://freenet-homepage.de/niniveh/tmp/opera-plugins3.png

Eigentlich sollte es funktionieren?

Opera "about:plugins":

```
mplayerplug-in 3.50video/mpeg   mpeg,mpg,mpe,m2v,m1v,mpa

video/mp4   mp4,mpg4

audio/mpeg   mp3,mp2,mpga,mpg,mpeg

audio/mp3   mp3

audio/x-mpegurl   m3u

audio/basic   au,snd

video/3gpp   3gp,mp4

video/x-mpeg   mpg,mpeg

video/x-mpeg2   mpv2,mp2ve

audio/x-mpeg   mpg,mpeg

audio/mpeg2   mp2

audio/x-mpeg2   mp2

audio/mpeg3   mp3

audio/x-mpeg3   mp3

application/x-ogg   ogg

audio/ogg   ogg

audio/x-ogg   ogg

application/ogg   ogg

audio/flac   flac

audio/x-flac   flac

video/fli   fli,flc

video/x-fli   fli,flc

video/x-flv   flv

video/vnd.vivo   viv,vivo

application/x-nsv-vp3-mp3   nsv

audio/x-mod   mod

audio/x-basic   au,snd

/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/mplayerplug-in.so
```

----------

## firefly

die filme auf der seite sind WMVs. Und das plugin hat diesen Datentyp nicht in der ausgabe von about:plugins gelistet.

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere kann man die unterstützten Datentypen des plugins konfigurieren.

----------

## Niniveh

Moin firefly

Es kommt noch etwas hinzu wie ich gerade bemerke.

Kürzlich noch konnte ich mit Kaffeine *.wmv Dateien abspielen und mit VLC auch.

Jetzt nicht mehr.

Das gilt auch für *.m4a Dateien.

Keine Ahnung was da dazwischen gekommen sein könnte.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere kann man die unterstützten Datentypen des plugins konfigurieren.

 

Nur wie?

Muss mal suchen   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## firefly

ach ja der mime-type ist "video/x-ms-wmv"

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Kann Opera überhaupt FireFox/Xulrunner Plug-Ins ausführen?

Denke nicht, oder? Dann kann man mplayerplug-in leider auch nicht mit Opera nutzen.

Braucht man die amd64codecs inzwischen überhaupt noch? Mir persönlich ist bisher noch kein Video-Codec untergekommen, der nicht mit freien codecs läuft.

WMV, H.264 in verschiedensten Variationen (also auch Quicktime)...

----------

## firefly

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Kann Opera überhaupt FireFox/Xulrunner Plug-Ins ausführen?
> 
> Denke nicht, oder? Dann kann man mplayerplug-in leider auch nicht mit Opera nutzen.
> 
> 

 

wenn das nicht möglich wäre, könnte opera das plugin doch nicht laden oder?

----------

## Niniveh

Hi Jungs

"video/x-ms-wmv" ist in Opera doch aktiviert.

Einstellungen/Erweitert/Downloads Häckchen entfernen bei: "In Opera aktivierte Dateitypen ausblenden"

dann werden die o.g. Mimetypen angezeigt.

Screenshot : http://freenet-homepage.de/niniveh/tmp/opera-plugins4.png

 *Quote:*   

> Kann Opera überhaupt FireFox/Xulrunner Plug-Ins ausführen? 
> 
> Denke nicht, oder? Dann kann man mplayerplug-in leider auch nicht mit Opera nutzen.

 

Hmm?

mplayerplug-in wird in Opera-Plugins angezeigt.

Deine Frage ist, ob diese das xulrunner Nutzen kann?

----------

## firefly

 *Niniveh wrote:*   

> Hi Jungs
> 
> "video/x-ms-wmv" ist in Opera doch aktiviert.
> 
> Einstellungen/Erweitert/Downloads Häckchen entfernen bei: "In Opera aktivierte Dateitypen ausblenden"
> ...

 

Ähm hier geht es aber um das mplayerplug-in browser plugin und das hat diesen mime-type nicht als unterstützt aufgelistet.

----------

## Niniveh

Ich bin etwas weiter, nur nicht sicher warum  :Smile: 

nach einem 

emerge --sync, emerge -avuND world, und revdep-rebuild 

Konnte ich mit Kaffeine und VLC wieder *.wmv Filmchen abspielen.

Wenn ich nun in www.kraichgau.tv auf das Videofenster klicke wird neben der Frage, ob ich das Mendiaplayer-Plugin installieren will, auch die Streamadresse angezeigt.

Die kann ich in Kaffeine kopieren und den Stream anschauen.

Ist aber etwas umständlich.

Die Funktion, Opera, Einstellungen, Erweitert, Downloads, video/x-ms-wmv bearbeiten ->

In externem Programm bearbeiten funktioniert nicht:

http://freenet-homepage.de/niniveh/tmp/opera-plugins5.png

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Niniveh,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, hab gerade mal getestet ob deine Seite mit Opera und mplayerplug-in bei mir funktioniert, was der Fall ist. Sicher bin ich mir nicht, aber schau mal was passiert wenn du mplayerplug-in mit dem wmp Useflag instalierst.

Dies sind die Useflags die ich beim mplayerplug-in gesetzt hab: gmedia gtk linguas_de multilib nls quicktime realmedia wmp xulrunner  und das ist meine .opera/pluginpath.ini

```
 $ cat ./pluginpath.ini 

﻿Opera Preferences version 2.1

; Do not edit this file while Opera is running

; This file is stored in UTF-8 encoding

[Paths]

/opt/opera/lib/opera/plugins=1

/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins=1

/opt/netscape/plugins=1

/usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins=1

~/.mozilla/plugins=1

/opt/Adobe/Reader8/Browser/intellinux=1

```

Da gerade mein Useflag-Nachschau-Quelle offline ist kann ich leider nicht erklären warum das wmp-Use-Flag für dein wma-Verhalten ausschlaggebend sein könnte.

OT: Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand einen Link zeigen kann der mir die Bedeutung von Use-flags erklärt.

----------

## Max Steel

@ChrisJumper OT:

Erste Anlaufstelle wäre vermutlich ufed.

Dort wird gemeint das wmp für Windows Media Playback Support zuständig ist, und das es ein lokales Useflag von mplayerplug-in ist.

Also kann es gut sein das dieses Flag gesetzt sein muss damit es funktioniert., vorallem wenn das Dateiformat des Streams wmv ist, bzw. wma.

Die Informationen von ufed basieren vermutlich auf /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc und /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc

----------

## Josef.95

Alternativ zu "ufed"

```
$ euse -i wmp

global use flags (searching: wmp)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

local use flags (searching: wmp)

************************************************************

[-    ] wmp (net-www/mplayerplug-in):

Windows Media Playback Support
```

MfG

----------

## Niniveh

Vielen dank Jungs  :Razz: 

Nun laufen die Streams in Opera   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Es war das lokale Use-Falg wmp für mplayerplug-in das fehlte.

Wenn man es nicht voll drauf hat, mit den Massen von USE-Flags, kann man schon mal auf den Gedanken kommen, dass die Konfiguration der USE-Flags mehr Zeit und Nerven kosten als die dann an pervormance einbringen.

Aber so ist Gentoo nunmal. Immer etwas spannender als die meisten anderen Distris.   :Razz: 

----------

